# i can no configure bktr help



## skinux (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry for my English, I speak Spanish.

I can not configure bktr model atv-tuner-f
http://advanteknetworks.com/spanish/products/tvtuners/atvtunerf.html

system

```
FreeBSD skinux 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


As was to install driver if this is not well:

```
cd /usr/src/sys/modules/bktr 
make 
make install   (think I'm lost in this step)
```
dmesg: 

```
bktr0: <BrookTree 878> mem 0xe3001000-0xe3001fff irq 22 at device 1.0 on pci7
bktr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
bktr0: Warning - card vendor 0x1000 (model 0x1801) unknown.
bktr0: MT2032: Companycode=3232 Part=32 Revision=32
bktr0: MT2032 not found or unknown type
bktr0: Pinnacle/Miro TV, Temic PAL I tuner.
```
xawtv show me black screen

How to step for installation, I am new user FreeBSD and find information but I not found bktr.


Thanks people.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2012)

The bktr(4) driver only supports BT848 based chipsets. I have no idea what kind of chipset your card uses.


----------

